# [October 11th, Seattle] Punk Rock, Mental Illness and Recovery



## MolotovMocktail (Oct 4, 2014)

This event seems like it could be interesting. Any folks in Seattle should think about going.

Copied from Facebook:

Saturday, October 11th @ Black Coffee in Seattle, WA
7pm
$5-$10 suggested donation. Please pay what you can, Craig is on tour.
"PUNK ROCK, MENTAL ILLNESS and RECOVERY" a reality talk/presentation given by Crusty Craig Lewis from Boston.

Crusty Craig Lewis is a Boston punk rock scene veteran, Upheaval Fanzine editor, author of 'Better Days - A Mental Health Recovery Workbook', editor of the recently published 'You're Crazy' Volume One which features 27 first-hand accounts of punks dealing with mental illness, addiction and trauma, former member of Melee, Keep Laughing and Weapons Grade and current singer of a new and soon to debut hardcore punk band. Craig organized hundreds of shows in Boston from the early 90's until recently and also has been doing the international hardcore punk fanzine 'Upheaval' since 1995 with a new issue out soon.

Craig travels throughout the United States and beyond, telling his painful yet inspirational story of being institutionalized in a mental hospital as a young teenager while discovering the punk scene at the same time. Craig then experienced horrors at the hands of the mental health system and spent much of his adult life in despair, dysfunctional and mentally unhealthy. Throughout all this time, Craig was very active in the punk scene however he was also very unstable and he experienced a massive amount of crises and interpersonal conflicts with his peers. This was damaging and traumatizing for Craig and many other people were effected as well.

In the mid 2000's, Craig began an unexpected recovery journey that has produced remarkable results and has resulted in Craig becoming healthy and happy and working professionally as a peer mental health counselor while living a vastly improved quality life.

Craig will have copies of both books at this event and he will be happy to inscribe your copies to you.

Craig has successfully rehabilitated himself and while he continues to struggle from time to time, he hopes that his inspirational story will be of benefit to his peers. Craig is determined to help his peers who struggle with mental illness, addictions and trauma, live happier and healthier lives. Please come out to hear Craig tell his story.

Craig is happy to answer any questions that people may have after the presentation.

Please check out Craig's websites:
WWW.BETTERDAYSRECOVERY.COM
WWW.PUNKSINRECOVERY.COM


----------

